# Havanese experiences with Chemotherapy?



## topaz (Aug 9, 2011)

Our precious Havanese passed away in 2008 from lymphoma. We did try chemotherapy, but she had a terrible reaction to vincristine and then later to the substitute drug in the protocol, vinblasteen. The veterinarian administering the treatment said she was very sensitive. We would like very much to hear from other Havanese owners about experiences they have had with chemotherapy. Did your Havanese have any unusual reactions to the chemo and if so to which chemo drug? Or did your Havanese tolerate chemo with no unusual reactions? Thank you.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about the loss of your furkid. That breaks my heart.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss . I'm not much help here on chemo effects, but I would think that any of those type of drugs would have adverse effects on dogs as they do in humans. This is one topic that scares all of us. It apparently is the no. one killer of dogs. Probably more so in older dogs.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that. I never heard of chemotherapy on dogs before but I know how you feel because my uncle died of cancer too and I can't bare watching his chemotherapy sessions.


----------

